# Peel Stop



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Have a bathroom job coming up where there's a fair amount of paint checking and cracking on the ceiling just outside the shower stall. Seems to be an obvious case of too much condesation. Usually I just scrape and sand it down and prime with All-Prime and top coat but I'm thinking this might need some additional precautionary measures. 

Thinking of using _Peel Stop_ for a little bit of insurance to deal with anything that isn't quite loose enough to come off quite yet. Owners want it to look good for about a year and a half when they are planning a bathroom remodel and the walls and ceiling will likely be taken out. But, a year and a half may turn into five or more years so I want to make sure it's dealt with as effectively as possible. This is my first time using this particular product so any feedback on it would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I think the idea behind peel-stop is to "glue down" edges that are already peeling.

If I'm wrong...I'm pretty sure someone will come along and call me names.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I'm trying to check with someone who's used it before. In reading the website it appears to be designed to help deal with what I'm facing but does not say anything about using it on interior walls or ceilings. Perhaps it's primarily meant to be used on wood surfaces.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm trying to check with someone who's used it before.


I've used it before. But only outside, on wood and brick.

Don't see why it wouldn't work inside too.

What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

From what I remember, it is pretty thick..
so you'd wanna feather it out.. however you apply it, so it don't show through your finish.
I'm out..let us know what happens.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I've used it before. But only outside, on wood and brick.
> 
> Don't see why it wouldn't work inside too.
> 
> What's the worst that could happen?


Not one of my favorite phrases. :no:

Right up there with,"That's good enough."

Saw the product at the BM dealer today and in reading the label didn't see any reference to it *not* being usable on textured walls and ceiling where painting is checkering. But the website refers to using it on wood, cement, cinder blocks, gutters, etc. - nothing about interior walls/ceilings.

So... ?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Steve Richards said:


> From what I remember, it is pretty thick..
> so you'd wanna feather it out.. however you apply it, so it don't show through your finish.
> I'm out..let us know what happens.


Peel Stop is made my Zinsser and is pretty thin. Peel Bond is made by XIM and is really thick. I've used Peel Stop for some exterior stuff, but I haven't used Peel Bond yet


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

mpminter said:


> Peel Stop is made my Zinsser and is pretty thin. Peel Bond is made by XIM and is really thick.


Yup...I had them confused.
(thanks for not calling me any names)

I used peel BOND last Summer on some warehouse block. I liked that it was thicker..it also cost about twice as much as the Zinsser though.

Seems like one of them you can use on bare wood, and the other one you can't..I'm not gonna venture a guess as to which...

I have both here, but I'm not gonna go look(I'm already in my PJ's)


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I used peel bond on some stubborn peeling paint in a finished basement area (concrete foundation wall). Worked great. It's in my home so I felt safe experimenting.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

its super super super thin. Like watered down elmers glue. Basically what it is.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

BTW I used peel stop on an exterior last year.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it's basically designed for exterior, and that's all I've used it on. I do think I remember a rep from Zinnser say it's best to use on wood. 

I have found that gardz is very similar in viscosity and behavior. I have a feeling gardz my perform similarly to how you are wanting peel stop to be for you. 

I would call up Zinnser and talk to somebody before using it how you plan.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

probably a bit of different in composition.. who has the msds'?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Dan, I highly recommend the Zinsser Perma-White product for top coating such situations. We made the switch several years back for all problem bathroom ceilings and such and have not had one fail. You could always hit it first with gardz for a little extra insurance, but we usually just prep, prime and Perma-White 2 coats. The Peel Stop I've only used exterior. I would also make sure they have got a good exhaust fan in the room if the condensation is causing a problem.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CliffK said:


> Dan, I highly recommend the Zinsser Perma-White product for top coating such situations. We made the switch several years back for all problem bathroom ceilings and such and have not had one fail. You could always hit it first with gardz for a little extra insurance, but we usually just prep, prime and Perma-White 2 coats. The Peel Stop I've only used exterior. I would also make sure they have got a good exhaust fan in the room if the condensation is causing a problem.


Thanks Cliff. 

Moisture is clearly the issue (some mildew staining as well) and they admit to not running the fan as much or often as they should. Over the years I think I've sold so many people on those digital timed bathroom fan switches that Leviton should pay me a commission. We have one in each of our bathrooms and they are slick.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

CAUTION: I just have to say.. since I DID compare it to Elmers Glue.. PLEASE no one eat it!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

nEighter said:


> CAUTION: I just have to say.. since I DID compare it to Elmers Glue.. PLEASE no one eat it!


How about the wallpaper paste? :whistling2:


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> What's the worst that could happen?





researchhound said:


> Not one of my favorite phrases. :no:
> 
> Right up there with,"That's good enough."


Which ranks right up there too with my favorite question..."Is the homeowner watching?"


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes you can and I have used Peel Stop with great success on int.Can be used on previously painted drywall,plaster ,cement,concrete or stucco walls and ceilings,wood doors,windows,baseboards and trim.:thumbsup:Go for it!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Yes you can and I have used Peel Stop with great success on int.Can be used on previously painted drywall,plaster ,cement,concrete or stucco walls and ceilings,wood doors,windows,baseboards and trim.:thumbsup:Go for it!


Appreciate the response MB. Got all of the loose stuff removed that I can see but short of scraping it down to nothing there's always going to be some that just aren't showing up. Would feel better about putting something down to take care of that.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

first time for me to use peel stop inside. Had some serious peeling, mildew, and checking on bathroom ceilling and walls with no venting and bad mildew and moisture build up. scraped ceilling used Gardz to seal and then added peel stop on top before topcoating with paint.. will wait and and see if the duel force will work. Its at a good client/friend so the experiemnt is safe.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I used it today as well. Yesterday I scraped and sanded all the loose paint off and washed it to kill the mildew. Today I applied a coat of Stop Peel then one of All Prime. The SP is clear and those are always tough to apply since it's difficult to judge where and how much you've applied it. Looked great when I left this afternoon. Will begin top coating tomorrow.

Side note: Against my better judgement I went into HD to try and get some of the Stop Peel (they were close and the BM dealer where I'd seen it was across town). I don't see any at HD so I'm leaving the paint area and a kid in his early 20's asks if he can help me. I told him what I was after and he says, "There is no product that will hold down loose paint." 

"That's not what I said it would do", I say, "I said it would possibly help secure paint that may be prone to failure in the future because paint around and on the same surface has failed. It's more of a preventative product."

Again from the kid, "I've never seen such a product and don't think anything like that would work." :blink:

Sigh..."Well thanks for all your help!" :cursing: :furious: 

Note to HD paint people. When a painting contractor comes in looking for a product you don't have - don't argue with said contractor about the existence or merits of the product that YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT!!! Just say something like, "Well we're sorry we don't have it. I'll look into this and see if it's something we might be interested in stocking." That's all you need to say (and they wonder why most pros avoid them like the plague).


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> I used it today as well. Yesterday I scraped and sanded all the loose paint off and washed it to kill the mildew. Today I applied a coat of Stop Peel then one of All Prime. The SP is clear and those are always tough to apply since it's difficult to judge where and how much you've applied it. Looked great when I left this afternoon. Will begin top coating tomorrow.
> 
> Side note: Against my better judgement I went into HD to try and get some of the Stop Peel (they were close and the BM dealer where I'd seen it was across town). I don't see any at HD so I'm leaving the paint area and a kid in his early 20's asks if he can help me. I told him what I was after and he says, "There is no product that will hold down loose paint."
> 
> ...


 HELL HOUND!:thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> HELL HOUND!:thumbup:


Yeah - sorry about the rant.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow

You didn't slap the guy, did ya?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL - no. 

The last three trips there have been negative experiences so I guess I'm more upset at myself for even going there in the first place. I always vow - "Never again", but then enough time passes and I slip up.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I hate HD... though probably not as much as the guy here with the "I HATE HOME DEPOT" screen name.


----------



## briancreary (Oct 12, 2010)

*HD stinks*



Steve Richards said:


> I hate HD... though probably not as much as the guy here with the "I HATE HOME DEPOT" screen name.


 
Yes these are crazy times we are living in; times when both the Denver Broncos and the Detroit Lions can make the playoffs in the same year. 

Seriously though, I bought some of the new Kilz paint last year because I was told "It's as good as high end paint but only half the price." I did not believe this of course but I was in a bind out in the middle of nowhere and HD was the only supplier within 20 miles. I bought some of the paint, the kid at the counter said he was going to shake it for me could I give him 10 min. I said sure and came back later, bought my paint and left. When I opened it at the job site it was seperated and nasty and smelled like it had been on the shelf for decades (which is weird, because the product had only been carried a couple weeks by HD). And, you guessed it, did not cover well even after I stirred it for what seemed like an hour. Junk, junk, junk, they buy their stuff in bulk and it's the homeowner quality bulk at that. But, um...back to the post...yes they carry Peel Stop.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I said I hated HD..I didn't say I never went there.

When I remodeled our rental a few years ago, I was in there about every-other day for a month. Some days I'd be in there twice!

I do like the price on their drywall mud...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

briancreary said:


> Yes these are crazy times we are living in; times when both the Denver Broncos and the Detroit Lions can make the playoffs in the same year.
> 
> Seriously though, I bought some of the new Kilz paint last year because I was told "It's as good as high end paint but only half the price." I did not believe this of course but I was in a bind out in the middle of nowhere and HD was the only supplier within 20 miles. I bought some of the paint, the kid at the counter said he was going to shake it for me could I give him 10 min. I said sure and came back later, bought my paint and left. When I opened it at the job site it was seperated and nasty and smelled like it had been on the shelf for decades (which is weird, because the product had only been carried a couple weeks by HD). And, you guessed it, did not cover well even after I stirred it for what seemed like an hour. Junk, junk, junk, they buy their stuff in bulk and it's the homeowner quality bulk at that. But, um...back to the post...yes they carry Peel Stop.


I would have thought they would since they carry many other Zinsser products. However, my store doesn't and apparently they've never even heard of it. But then again, the paint people here at our HD are total idiots.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> I would have thought they would since they carry many other Zinsser products. However, my store doesn't and apparently they've never even heard of it. But then again, the paint people here at our HD are total idiots.


 Hound you might try Menards or sutherlands these two box stores are carriers of Zinsser products.You may get lucky if you have these in your area.Hound could be a lucky dog.Sorry couldn't resist.To many paint fumes!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Hound you might try Menards or sutherlands these two box stores are carriers of Zinsser products.You may get lucky if you have these in your area.Hound could be a lucky dog.Sorry couldn't resist.To many paint fumes!


Don't have either out here. Just HD and Lowes. There's a two store outfit south of here about 40 miles called Jerry's. Best home improvement center of any kind I've ever been in. I could spend an entire weekend there.

How'd your job go? Mine looked great. Put the first top coat on today (BM's Iron Mountain [basically a black] on the ceiling and Blair Gold on the walls - interesting). It should be trouble free for a long time - as long as they start using the fan.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Don't have either out here. Just HD and Lowes. There's a two store outfit south of here about 40 miles called Jerry's. Best home improvement center of any kind I've ever been in. I could spend an entire weekend there.
> 
> How'd your job go? Mine looked great. Put the first top coat on today (BM's Iron Mountain [basically a black] on the ceiling and Blair Gold on the walls - interesting). It should be trouble free for a long time - as long as they start using the fan.


Im gaining on it. Thanks for asking.Black and gold sounds very interesting.I bet they just love havin the "Hound around".:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Im gaining on it. Thanks for asking.Black and gold sounds very interesting.I bet they just love havin the "Hound around".:thumbsup:


LOL - don't know about the HOs but their dogs think I'm one of the pack.


----------

